# Tank moving plans, critique SVP.



## Unnr (May 8, 2010)

Here is my current plan for moving tanks, I'd like some feedback on the approach, lambastment optional. There are some things I don't know, that I'd like advice on, too 

1) set up 38 gal in new location, with substrate and everything.
2) (same day) Add my used filter media, begin adding amonia such that the level gets to X, continue at that dose until fish go in. Bring some of the water from the old tank as well. 
3) three or four days later (this is a logistics thing, the moving of the tank, and the getting of R's filter media cannot happen at the same time), add R's filter media and transplant some plants, the stemmy ones that will be easy to move without bugging the fish too much.
4) Possibly another batch of plant moving (logistics again, trying to do this largely on the bus while carrying a toddler.)
5) After aprox. Y time (2 weeksish??), when tank has clearly cycled, stop amonia, and move the fish. (6 cardinals, 3 cherry shrimp)
6) Add some more Cardinals (2 at a time? 4 at a time?) I'mnot 100%sure of my total yet
7) I still want hatchet fish... they seem to be in stock rarely. How do I add them without running into hte same problem I had with the Cardinals, which was that I was unable to get more when Iwanted to and had a too-small school for a long time. I have a 10 gal... is there a way to overseed that, put, say 8 in it at once, and then move them 2 by 2 into the big tank? Or is there a standard solution to this problem that puts them directly into the main tank? I guess I should be quaranteening anyway, but I'm not clear on how that works either. Especially from the perspective of moving fish backand forth from place to place?

Thanks again, guys!


-Meghan


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Plants can go into the tank anytime, just bring water samples to a LFS weekly, it should spike up and level off to zero after the beneficial bacteria has kicked in. That is when it's safe to add fish. There is no definite time, testing is the best way to ensure the water is fish-safe. If you are doing a cycle using fish then yes you add some at a time, but since you are doing a full cycle without using fish, you can add them all at the same time since the bacteria is already established.

Hopefully this helps, post any other questions and I will do my best to answer them


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

So, you're moving from a small tank in old place to a large tank in new place?

That's an overcomplicated way to do it. 

Here's what you do:

Set the new tank up. Get it running. 

Put your fish in bags. Put your filter media in a bag under maximum air pressure with very little water. 

Put your GRAVEL from your old tank in bags, same way.

Go to new house, put gravel in a bucket, add some water from new tank, beat the crapp out of it. Pour the brown sludge that results into your tank. Take the filter media from your old tank that you brought with you, put in new filter. Add your fish.

Get a bottle of Seachem Stability. Add (for 38 gal at that level of maturity based on my experience) 1 capful/day. Shake well. After about seven days cut back to about 1/3 capful for a week then discontinue.


----------



## Unnr (May 8, 2010)

What's a good rough estimate of how long it will take with a 38 gal? I have testing stuff at home, and will test regularly.

thanks
-Unnr


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Agreed, overly complicated.

You can setup the new tank beforehand (do you have a new filter? if so, set that up too). This includes adding water (dechlorinate it though!)

Then...

Add your old filter to the tank. Make sure it is running =)

Acclimitize your fish to the new tank.

Let loose the fish!

If your old filter was handling the bioload from the old tank, there is no reason it shouldn't be able to keep the new tank going, at least for a little bit while the new filter cycles. The only issue, if going from a small tank to a large one, is the turnover rate of the water. Another suggestion would be to squeeze out the junk from the old filter into the new one prior to setting it up on the new tank. That will jump start the new filter.

The term "cycling a tank" isn't really accurate. It should be "cycling your filter".

Plant your plants right away, no problem there.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Unnr said:


> What's a good rough estimate of how long it will take with a 38 gal? I have testing stuff at home, and will test regularly.
> 
> thanks
> -Unnr


4 hours, two friends and a van?


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

I was assuming that the 10 gal didn't have all too much substrate, my bad XD
I've also had bad experiences in quickly moving stuff around, only time it worked out well for me is when I used the same filter for the new tank that I used for the old tank. Not a big fan of additional chemicals and such except for dechlorinator and medicine when needed but that's just me


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

in the pass 2 months I been moving fish like crazy, 2.5 to 5 to 10 to 20 to 29 to 45 etc... all I did was wash the tank took as much water as possible from old tank add to new tank, add new water put in filter move deco, plants thats it, had a little ammonia spike but all fish fine.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

I had neon tetras before...they died when the ammonia spiked


----------



## Unnr (May 8, 2010)

I actually had a nightmare about amonia... the same night I showed my dad (who died over a year ago) around the new house, and a termite pointed out that it was on fire. At least it was an interesting night.

I may or may not change to newsubstrate, though. I'm waiting on abook before I decide.

Ok, I think I'm starting to get a better sence of how the biological filter works, but I'm totally not there yet. I'm liking the idea that this is less complicated that I thought, though  The "If it's working now, it'll work then" does make sence to me.

I think the fish are saying thanks to you guys, they're all at this end of the tank, staring at me  

-Unnr


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

The problem using a smaller filter on a larger tank is that it does not have the same capacity to turn over the water, and likely not as much space for bacteria to colonize.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

A 38 with 6 cardinals and 3 cherry shrimp will get along fine fine with the old filter. Adding dirt to the new tank from the old is not really good advice. The old gravel will also have nitrifying bacteria which will continue on the the existing cycle. That fish load in that tank, with an active filter or not, you are unlikely to see a cycle, especially if there are plants.
Take the tank to the new location, add water gravel (after cleaning lightly) and the old filter. Stick in the plants and float the fish to acclimatize. Anymore work than that, you are wasting your time.


----------



## Unnr (May 8, 2010)

Does it make sence to run both filters for a while, removing the small one when I need it for the smaller tank again?

I do want to switch to the aquaclear 70 I got with the rest of the equipment. I was figuring I would move the media to the larger filter, but maybe I've misunderstood?

-Unnr

(It will take me a while to add all the fish I want to have, but I do intend to add... right now thinging about Cardinal tetras, hatchet fish, and shrimp of some description or a Rio ***** Pleco, still thinking about numbers of each.)


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

you have pet fish and pet bacteria. Just get them to the new place alive.


----------



## Unnr (May 8, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> you have pet fish and pet bacteria. Just get them to the new place alive.


Harumph! Insuficient over-thinking for the Human!

Humans need habitat enrichment, when kept in cities, you know 

-Unnr

(But I get it, I do..


----------

